# Sticky Quarter Window (Convertible)



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

I guess I'll start posting stuff about my work on my '92 S13 convertible.

My left quarter window was stuck down for the longest time. Not a bad problem considering I live in Sunny San Diego. It rained all of last week and I had to cover the open window with a pair of sweatpants (a hilarious site I might add). I was able to raise the window fully today by holding down the switch and grabbing the bottom of the window glass and guiding it up. You need to take off the quarter trim which requires taking out the rear seats. I figure it just needs lubrication, but for today I am satisfied with the window staying up. I'll add more to the thread as I get that done.


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

check the guides too, replacing them/bending them may help.

truman

peace


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Of course I hafta wait until it stops raining for me to get that done. I have no garage to work in.


----------

